# Thanks



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

I guess that the "quitting" forum is the best match for this thread but in my case it's not really that I am quitting, it's just that my little experiment has ended for now. Tomorrow it is time for me to go back to my taxi and renew my lease.

Bottom line for me is that it was a great experience and I wish the taxi biz was anywhere as seamless, fun and nice overall, but in the end I have to go with the higher net pay from taxi driving, at least for now.

I may still decide to take out my "Ubermobile" for a trip or two just often enough to stay in the system, or to check out a super-high surging event or whatever.

Just wanted to say "Thanks" for all the helpful info on this forum that helped me make the best of my attempt.


What have I learned here? I'll do my best to summarize:

1) How to give a ride for more than 4 people in my XL when they ordered an X and then later request a fare review to XL rates. No need to have any kind of confrontation with pax. Beautiful.

2) How to "accept, cancel, other" to avoid timeout dings to my acceptance rating.

3) Cancelling ride requests that become "iffy" before they turn into rides that are not worth it or may result in a low rating.

4) Making sure to get paid for cancels (doing it right, and following up with Uber if not paid)

5) Metromile insurance option, worked out well for me.

6) How to maximize the sign-up bonuses for Uber/Lyft

7) When to, not to use trade dress

8) How to deal with tipping issues and not get in trouble

9) How to request a ride adjustment (to get paid) when I forgot to start ride.

10) How to deal with issue of when pax cancels a ride in mid-ride.

11) General information about maximizing rides and profit

12) Having 2 phones open, one with rider app to show other drivers, and/or set up in Lyft driver mode

13) Dealing with pin-drop issues

14) Choosing the best nav option in the Uber app (in my case Waze)

15) Verifying destination... saved me a couple times from lots of grief

16) Knowing to take Uber suggestions on hot spots with a grain of salt

17) Knowing to not fear the rating system, (in general it all washes out to a good rating unless you really deserve a low rating)

18) Calling is better than not calling if there is any doubt about anything to do with the pickup

19) How to deal with Pool requests

20) Lots of other little tidbits of useful info.

I would recommend that every taxi driver try Ubering for a month just to see what it is like on the other side of life in the transportation biz. I know it will definitely make me a better taxi driver and gives me a bit more understanding of my "competition", as well as the customers that I have lost to them. (Knowing this info is the starting point in knowing how to get some of them back.) I also know for a fact that if the rates were ever to go up to a decent level I would go back to Uber driving in a heartbeat. Plus it's nice to know I have another option in case all else goes south.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

Good luck and be safe.
May your fares be plenty and your runners be few.


----------

